# New member to Parker's Enclosures



## Auzlizardking (Jun 30, 2007)

Other new Enclosure to the list The "CubeBen".


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 30, 2007)

hey, what are the dimensions?


----------



## method (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks real nice parker


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jun 30, 2007)

1500 H x 1200 W x 600 D


----------



## Ranga (Jun 30, 2007)

IMO best looking enclosure ever...

wats the average price on one of these bad boys?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jun 30, 2007)

$580.00 in White
$680.00 in Black or Cherry


----------



## Ranga (Jun 30, 2007)

dang lil outa my price range, altho id sell my soul to own one, nice masterpiece man, only wish i wasnt such a poor ass lol

but as i said congrats on such gr8 artwork, people get praised all the time for buildings ect that they make~ people never notice the lone rangers who construct just as magnificant works of art!!!

(like a mini reptile building)


----------



## Teamsherman (Jun 30, 2007)

Ranga said:


> dang lil outa my price range, altho id sell my soul to own one, nice masterpiece man, only wish i wasnt such a poor ass lol
> 
> but as i said congrats on such gr8 artwork, people get praised all the time for buildings ect that they make~ people never notice the lone rangers who construct just as magnificant works of art!!!
> 
> (like a mini reptile building)



LMAO, dude, you are awesome! 

The cure for my daily blues!!! lol


----------



## Ranga (Jun 30, 2007)

glad my sincerity can be of service to sumone who makes fun of it


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 1, 2007)

Ranga said:


> dang lil outa my price range, altho id sell my soul to own one, nice masterpiece man, only wish i wasnt such a poor ass lol
> 
> but as i said congrats on such gr8 artwork, people get praised all the time for buildings ect that they make~ people never notice the lone rangers who construct just as magnificant works of art!!!
> 
> (like a mini reptile building)



Many thanks to Darryn,
The enclosure in the picture is going to be the home to my breeding Bredli pair, I wanted something nice enough to have in the Lounge as a centrepiece.


----------

